# Rat STDs?



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Can they get STDs? If so, how do they effect the rats? I'm sorry, I know this is a completly random question, but I'm just curious.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as I know, the only thing rats can catch from humans is strep pneumonia. If you are talking about rat versions of STDs, I don't know.

If you suspect your rat has an illness, you should have him/her checked over by a vet, to be sure.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Are you talking about any particular std's? 
There are some infections that include the genitals but they don't have anything (that I know of) like humans do.

Ohh Donna, add ringworm too!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Ohh Donna, add ringworm too!


*slaps self* I'm still getting into the swing of things from my week away - I think I relaxed too much and left parts of my brain behind, honestly... :lol:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, rat versions of STDs. My girl is completely fine. I was just wondering if it was something breeders need to watch out for (I'm not a breeder either, and don't plan on going that route).

I suppose I'll ask another question here too (This has no relation to me, I heard this story in a petstore). Lets say someone has a female rat in a wire cage and have a wild rat problem in his or her house. The female gets pregnant from a wild male, and has a litter. Are the babies disease carrying varmints? lol. So saying rats can't transmit STDs to one another, other than having a wild dad, I don't think the babies are any more dangerous than our own pet rats. Though they might be a little more timid.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah, right. Well, Myco is technically given to the babies from the mother at birth, but I don't think the babies of a domestic mother and a wild father would get anything other than bad genetics... unless Dad gave lice or something to Mom.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I took in a young mom and some of her 1/2 wild offspring. No diseases at all, but definitely mostly wild. 

Does that answer your question?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you all! Yes, it certainly does. The lady telling me this had a neighbor who's son's rat got pregnant, and I was trying to tell her that they wouldn't carry anything that a normal rat wouldn't have and certainly weren't dangerous (other than apparently biting). She still thought the little critters where going to become rabid and kill the boy. :roll:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lostbutnotforgot said:


> Thank you all! Yes, it certainly does. The lady telling me this had a neighbor who's son's rat got pregnant, and I was trying to tell her that they wouldn't carry anything that a normal rat wouldn't have and certainly weren't dangerous (other than apparently biting). She still thought the little critters where going to become rabid and kill the boy. :roll:


You can tell her that rats aren't carriers of rabies.


----------

